# Specktra Secrets



## Janice (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome to this weeks "Specktra Secrets" community project. I encourage everyone to read the information below on how to share _your_ makeup secret for next week.












*All you need to do to participate is compose an email, attach your image (in .gif .jpg or .png) format to the email and send it to [email protected]. This is completely anonymous submission method.*

We look forward to reading _your_ secret next week!


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 15, 2008)

Mmm strippers.

And saliva.

I don't know where I was going with that but I'm glad people are participating. 
And...I think we're all guilty at one point or another of licking a makeup brush. >.<


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 15, 2008)

I love these!  I really need to work on submitting mine!


----------



## aziajs (Sep 15, 2008)

The saliva thing grosses me out.  Eek!  But, I love the visual they used.


----------



## sharkbytes (Sep 15, 2008)

Aw, I liked these~!  Thanks for sending them in, whoever you are


----------



## shootout (Sep 15, 2008)

I always look forward to these.
I'm going to have to come up with a good one.


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 15, 2008)

I personally have never used saliva for wetting my brushes, but I do have a good friend who's been a MUA for about 2 decades-was once a manager for Smashbox-and she licks her brushes all the time. She doesn't use her brushes on others though, so its forgivable...sort of.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Sep 15, 2008)

lol the tongue thing is funny, heck i would do it too if i didnt have water near by.  We need to submit our "secrets" girls!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm not comfortable with the licking brushes one... its in the same bracket as blowing on brushes to remove excess.  Makes me cringe a little!


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Sep 15, 2008)

The stripper one made me chuckle; I'm sure about 70% of people who use brushes still do - on occasion - lick them out of laziness.


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 15, 2008)

lol @ the saliva one...i don't think i have, but if no water was available nearby then sure, why not? haha (it is your own saliva =P)


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Sep 16, 2008)

GUILTY!!! I lick my 266 too lol... hey my spit my body lmao... and If your tired of being mistaken for a stripper maybe its time to get an issue of INSTYLE and reinvent your image...


----------



## agirlnamedfury (Sep 16, 2008)

I love these, they crack me up.


----------



## jennyfee (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_I'm not comfortable with the licking brushes one... its in the same bracket as blowing on brushes to remove excess. Makes me cringe a little!_

 
What's the problem with blowing on your brushes? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't see anything wrong with that!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Sep 16, 2008)

^^I guess its the same as sneezing on a brush or whatever and then smearing that brush on your face and eyes.  I'm a germaphobe, doesnt matter if they are my own germs lol.. just makes me cringe.  I once flinched at work when  a customer kept on blowing the excess e/s off one of my brushes.


----------



## Tracey1025 (Sep 16, 2008)

These are all so funny LOL


----------



## girloflowers (Sep 17, 2008)

mmm tasty makeup brushes om nom nom

love it!


----------



## aimee (Sep 17, 2008)

eek i would not lick my brushes but im guilty of blowing excess eyeshadow off my brushes and i blow on my lashes because i think the glue starts to get tacky a lil faster haha

i just do it when i do my own make up though


----------



## joann_ (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aimee* 

 
_eek i would not lick my brushes but im guilty of blowing excess eyeshadow off my brushes and i blow on my lashes because i think the glue starts to get tacky a lil faster haha

i just do it when i do my own make up though_

 
I blow on the glue all the time! guilty as charged!


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 21, 2008)

are we getting secrets this week?


----------

